# KBC deeded week purchase strategy - advice/info needed



## feckman (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all,

In the past, my wife and I were deeded week owners at the DRI Ka'anapali Beach Club in Maui.  Since we live in Upstate, NY, getting there every year proved difficult so we sold our two one-bedroom floating Deluxe Ocean View units.

That said, we are back again this week and feeling like ownership might be right for us again *IF* we can purchase a fixed unit and/or fixed week.  Of the seven times we've been to the KBC (four as owners), this is the first time our "Deluxe Ocean View" has actually been on the front of the building, and that took a lot of work and a mid-stay move.  That said, it's pretty great.  The only way we would purchase again is if we can purchase a deeded week for a fixed unit on the front of the building (units x08 - x12).

Does anyone know if these units are available on the resale market?  Everything on redweek.com seems to be for floating weeks/units and we're not interested in that.  Ideally, we'd buy a fixed unit/floating week, but I'm guessing that kind of thing isn't available.

If so, does anyone have suggestions for Maui/KBC specific realtors who might be able to keep an eye out for such a unicorn?

Thanks for any info we can get!

--Jim.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 19, 2019)

I do not know the room numbers but there are 2 1 bedroom Units at KBC "Ocean View" for sale on the TUG Market Place. One is EOYO and one is EOYE.


----------



## feckman (Feb 19, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I do not know the room numbers but there are 2 1 bedroom Units at KBC "Ocean View" for sale on the TUG Market Place. One is EOYO and one is EOYE.



Yeah, those (as well as everything currently available on Redweek) all seem to be floating weeks and units.  I'm just wondering if fixed-unit deeded weeks are *ever* available, or if they somehow become floating weeks through the resale process or something.  We can wait indefinitely for the right unit to come available, but I'd prefer to know now if it's not possible and we're wasting our time looking.

We're open to suggestions on knowledgeable and reputable Maui realtors, too.

Thanks again.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 21, 2019)

They are available, but they're rare. They only sold them early in the program. You can check with Timeshare Resales Hawaii, in Whaler's Village. Ask for Wally, if he hasn't retired yet.

http://timeshareresaleshawaii.com


----------



## artringwald (Feb 21, 2019)

I just checked their web site, and they do have several fixed week/fixed unit deeds for sale.

http://timeshareresaleshawaii.com/#/listings?resortCode=EKB


----------



## feckman (Feb 25, 2019)

artringwald said:


> They are available, but they're rare. They only sold them early in the program. You can check with Timeshare Resales Hawaii, in Whaler's Village. Ask for Wally, if he hasn't retired yet.
> 
> http://timeshareresaleshawaii.com



Excellent, thanks for the info -- I have reached out to them via their online form.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 12, 2019)

feckman said:


> Excellent, thanks for the info -- I have reached out to them via their online form.  Fingers crossed!


Just remember, Deluxe Ocean View are the front of the building units. Ocean View are the units along the side of the building.


----------



## cali-gal (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm glad you find you're able to be a KBC owner again!  I haven't yet had an issue getting ocean front for the deluxe ocean view. I haven't, however, gotten the corner unit, but I think the true ocean front units are pretty amazing! We've loved ours.


----------

